# Trim Tab Rod Issue



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Lenco has a 3 year warranty on everything. I would go to there website and at least submit a claim and worst thing they say is no.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yea... not gonna try and pull that card. They are 10 years old.


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

Just switch it to a nut and bolt setup.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

damthemainstream said:


> Just switch it to a nut and bolt setup.


Yep, this is what I did.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sublime said:


> Yep, this is what I did.



Take out the entire hinge rod and add a 1/8" (or smaller) or so bolt all the way through? I might just cut the tip off the rod and then crimp down that edge of the hinge.

Do you have any pics?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Edit: correct term I have found would be the "hinge pin"


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

You are talking about where the actuator rod meets the tab right? My BT was built in 06 and my Lencos had a plastic pin that made the connection. My ex girlfriend stepped on the tab getting out of the skiff one day and broke the plastic pin.

If memory serves me it was a 5/16" bolt I replaced the plastic pin with.

Edited : I read your post again. Sounds like you are talking about the hinge where the plate connects to the hull. I'm no help there.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sublime said:


> You are talking about where the actuator rod meets the tab right? My BT was built in 06 and my Lencos had a plastic pin that made the connection. My ex girlfriend stepped on the tab getting out of the skiff one day and broke the plastic pin.
> 
> If memory serves me it was a 5/16" bolt I replaced the plastic pin with.


No I actually am talking about the long skinny pin that runs though the hinge that mounts the bottom plate to the bottom bracket that mounts physically to the boat. That long pin wants to work its way out when I use the trim tabs. Luckily it has never come all the way out, but it is annoying to keep pushing it back in the hinge.


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

When you buy a new actuator from Lenco, they actually include nuts and bolts along with the little plastic pins.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

damthemainstream said:


> When you buy a new actuator from Lenco, they actually include nuts and bolts along with the little plastic pins.


See where the bottom plate meets the back of the sponson.... that hinge pin is what I'm talking about. Nothing to do with the actuator or hydraulic components.


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

FSUDrew99 said:


> See where the bottom plate meets the back of the sponson.... that hinge pin is what I'm talking about. Nothing to do with the actuator or hydraulic components.


Ohhhh, I get it now. Never heard of that being a problem, but I bet you could lightly clamp down on it or maybe gob some JB weld in the end there.

Edit: I believe the techninal-ish term would be piano hinge.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yea I called Lenco it is apparently a "hinge pin" just for future reference. I know its a weird issue...

Ill probably pull it out cut it back an 1/8th and then just crimp down the edge of the hinge so it cant slip out.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

damthemainstream said:


> When you buy a new actuator from Lenco, they actually include nuts and bolts along with the little plastic pins.


Sorry for being off topic, but I have to know: what's going on with this pump(?) on your trim tab?


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

yobata said:


> Sorry for being off topic, but I have to know: what's going on with this pump(?) on your trim tab?


It's not mine. I just found the image while looking around. Apparently its used as an aerator... http://continuouswave.com/ubb/Forum3/HTML/018133.html


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Yea I called Lenco it is apparently a "hinge pin" just for future reference. I know its a weird issue...
> 
> Ill probably pull it out cut it back an 1/8th and then just crimp down the edge of the hinge so it cant slip out.


If you bend the edge of the hinge itself, it could bind. 
Take a large pair of vice grips and pinch the ends of the hinge pin. 
If it's not long enough, buy a new hinge pin and put a small 90* bend in one end and then crimp the other. 
Pins are cheap, tabs aren't


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mike C said:


> If you bend the edge of the hinge itself, it could bind.
> Take a large pair of vice grips and pinch the ends of the hinge pin.
> If it's not long enough, buy a new hinge pin and put a small 90* bend in one end and then crimp the other.
> Pins are cheap, tabs aren't



Problem is finding a pin that same diameter in SS.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

yobata said:


> Sorry for being off topic, but I have to know: what's going on with this pump(?) on your trim tab?



I was wondering the same thing...


so much wrong in that picture....


----------



## redfish504 (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm guessing Lenco doesn't sell just the pin?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

redfish504 said:


> I'm guessing Lenco doesn't sell just the pin?


Nope already tried.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Go to your local regional airport. Find the guys that do structural maintenance (sheet metal shop) and they will probably have it.

Fastenal, is a company you can look at. 

Check with shops that specialize in sheet metal work. 
Otherwise, buy a small section of piano hinge and pull the pin. 

Don't try to tap it into place. Lube it and chuck it into a drill and install it like you are drilling it into place. You won't bend the pin that way. 

Lastly, you could try and use a small SS welding rod if all else fails, or even have the tips tac welded in place.
Lots of options for getting this thing reliable again


----------

